# What mite treatments are safe for APH's?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I am sure my hog has mites. I inspected a couple of lost quills and it's got a tag bit on the end which isn't normally associated with mites from what I understand, although it doesn't mean they don't have any. On the quill there were three or four tiny white and brown bugs and one moved.
I phoned the vets and asked about the name of the mite treatment they have. All of them contain ivermectin. I have read on a few places that this is highly toxic to them and even though many vets will use it in some form (normally a shot), it can cause death.
One site said something called revolution and another is selemectin (a type that's called stronghold in the uk...not sure on the USA name). It is apparently completely safe for all hogs. This is the info I found on it:

For hedgehogs under 400g the dosage is simply 1 drop from the pipette between the shoulder blades (try and get it on the skin between the quills) and for those over 400g place a second drop further down the spine near the rump. A single pipette should hold enough for several hedgehogs.
It is apparently used for puppies or kittens. 

The vet I rang said all their treatment contains ivermectin and they are trying to find out from someone they know who keeps an APH what they use or would recommend. They phoned tiggywinkles and they said they don't know of any themselves that have been tried before on APhs, only wild ones.

I have given my little boy a lukewarm bath and scrubbed out his whole cage and stuff in it. He had a cuddle in a thick towel to dry off and is now sleeping in his cage.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

found this for you...
*Mites*
 These are a fairly common problem and are not a sign of poor husbandry. A hedgehog can get mites lots of different ways, such as from their mothers, other animals in the home, infested woodshavings, etc.
 Signs of mites are, dry flaky skin, itchiness, excessive quill loss (outside normal quilling periods), bald spots, even discharge around the eyes, ears and nose. 
 Treatment for mites has to be obtained from your vet. DO NOT LET YOUR VET USE IVERMECTIN (IN ANY FORM) ON YOUR HEDGEHOG, IT IS NOT SAFE AND IN SEVERE CASES HAS CAUSED DEATH.
 The only safe treatment for mites in African pygmy hedgehogs is selamectin spot-on. The brand name for this product in the states is Revolution, over here in the U.K it is called Stronghold and it is the 15 microgram pipette for puppies and kittens that should be used.
 For hedgehogs under 400g the dosage is simply 1 drop from the pipette between the shoulder blades (try and get it on the skin between the quills) and for those over 400g place a second drop further down the spine near the rump. A single pipette should hold enough for several hedgehogs.
 Stronghold is completely safe and has been used on hedgehogs of all ages as well as nursing and pregnant hogs.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thankyou. That's the info I read this morning.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

right, i dont understand what the question is then... the answer toy the question is in that quoted bit...


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry I meant to say what else if anything do you know is safe and what do you use. It's been a long day lol.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

This is good to know. I use stronghold on my dogs and cats in spring so will get some for my hedgie too this year! Its good stuff, treats mites fleas and ticks. Expensive though!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Most people use Xeno mini 50 to treat their hogs


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

How many hog owners successfully treat mites at home without going to the vet? I don't mind taking him of course, but if I can avoid the stress for him then that would be good even if it costs more


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Most people use Xeno mini 50 to treat their hogs


 
I wonder why they say dont let your vet use Ivermectin when Xeno mini 50's active ingredient is just that & yet its obviously safe to use?

I have used Beaphar anti spot on treatment for Rabbits with success & that also contains Ivermectin????????

Plus I did get my exotics vet to double check on the use of Ivermetcin with APH & other Hogs; he found no reason to say why it was supposedly unsafe? Maybe its the strength of Ivermectin used thats important & the dosage?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Should I be worried about the transmission of the hedgehog mites onto my cats or birds? I domt know how far they can travel. My parrotlets in the same room and the African grey is in another. My cats come into the bedroom now and then. We are washing our hands and everything the hedgehog touches goes in the washing machine like our clothes. 
If the clothes and the hedgies blankets etc go in the washing machine will it kill any mites on them? I would also put them through a dry cycle. 
Would the mites harm my cats or birds if they were to get on them? 
I'm not sure how long they can live when not on an animal, like say if thwue on floor and I dont know if these mites will cause any infection or diseases to my animals if they feed on them or if they're accidentally swallowed.


----------

